# Failed to emerge net-misc/r8168-8.038.00

## Xywa

Hi,

Today I did update kernel from 3.14.4 into 3.15.1

During emerge --ask @module-rebuild I have such error:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 3) net-misc/r8168-8.038.00::gentoo

 * r8168-8.038.00.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.15.1-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.15.1-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking r8168-8.038.00.tar.bz2 to /mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work

>>> Source unpacked in /mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work

>>> Preparing source in /mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00 ...

 * Preparing r8168 module

make -j2 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux modules 

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00/src modules

make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-3.15.1-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00/src/r8168_n.o

  CC [M]  /mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00/src/r8168_asf.o

/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00/src/r8168_n.c: In function ‘rtl8168_schedule_work’:

/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00/src/r8168_n.c:19122:5: error: implicit declaration of function ‘PREPARE_DELAYED_WORK’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

     PREPARE_DELAYED_WORK(&tp->task, task);

     ^

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

scripts/Makefile.build:318: recipe for target '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00/src/r8168_n.o' failed

make[2]: *** [/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00/src/r8168_n.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Makefile:1310: recipe for target '_module_/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00/src' failed

make[1]: *** [_module_/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00/src] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-3.15.1-gentoo'

Makefile:70: recipe for target 'modules' failed

make: *** [modules] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-misc/r8168-8.038.00::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-misc/r8168-8.038.00::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-misc/r8168-8.038.00::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00/src'

 * S: '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00'

>>> Failed to emerge net-misc/r8168-8.038.00, Log file:

>>>  '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-misc/r8168-8.038.00:

 * ERROR: net-misc/r8168-8.038.00::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-misc/r8168-8.038.00::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-misc/r8168-8.038.00::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00/src'

 * S: '/mnt/video/tmp/portage/net-misc/r8168-8.038.00/work/r8168-8.038.00'

```

----------

## fturco

Please see bug 512842.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Xywa,

The r8169 in kernal driver should work for you.

----------

## Naib

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Xywa,
> 
> The r8169 in kernal driver should work for you.

 while the 8169 do work with a 8168 chipset it suffers from a painfully slow startup (its todo with cable detection) it can easily take over a minute.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Naib,

Yeah - I have one.  That minute is spent trying to load firmware.

Once you give it the firmware, its fine.   

Its in my netbooting media player, which made it a PITA.  Like wireless. Fimware and driver both built in works.

Driver as a module and firmware in /lib/firmware works too.

----------

## Naib

ahh that I did not know, with the FW it comes up fast. Why on earth an NIC would need a firmware blob is beyond me...

----------

## bungernut

I'm sorry to say but the in kernel realtek 8169 driver is not working for me, and of course this build isn't either...

Asus M5A97 R2.0

Gentoo-sources-3.18-7

The live CD works fine and it uses realtek 8111/8168

----------

